# Quinn Witherspoon - [Concord, North Carolina]



## kwflatbed

*N.C. officer fatally shot in his home*

*Officer Down: Quinn Witherspoon *- [Concord, North Carolina]










*Biographical Info*

*Age: *34

*Additional Info: *Officer Witherspoon had been with the Concord Police Department since 1994. He leaves behind a wife and three children.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Witherspoon died of a fatal gunshot wound to the head by his service revolver.

*Date of Incident:* September 13, 2005

By Joe Marusak and Cleve R. Wootson, Jr., The Charlotte Observer

Police are investigating the Tuesday shooting death of a Concord police officer in his Mooresville home.

Officer Quinn Witherspoon, 34, died of a single gunshot wound to his head from his service gun, Mooresville Police Chief John Crone said. Police have no reason to suspect foul play or that the shot was self-inflicted, at least at this initial stage of the investigation, Crone said. He said it will take a week to conclude anything about Witherspoon's death. Friends and family must be interviewed, an autopsy performed and evidence collected, the chief said.


----------

